# Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)



## Meeresfischer (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,


Da ich schon morgen nach Spanien (Riba Roja) zum angeln aufbreche wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn mir wer sagen könnte wo man in dieser Region eine Angelerlaubnis her bekommt.




Danke


Stefan


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

http://www.riomar.net/angeln/lizenzinfo.htm


----------



## xTobsterx (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Hallo,

wen ich dem Link folge steht dort dass ich die lizenz in Amposta holen muss.
Jedoch steht dort auch: *Ab  					2010 ist der Weg nach Amposta nicht mehr notwendig!

*Weiß jemand näheres? Bzw. wo kann ich die Lizenz sonst noch bekommen? *
*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Schätzungsweise weil er die Lizenzen besorgt. Notwendig sind sie nach wie vor.


----------



## wallerangler (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

gehe nach Riumar ins Angelgeschäft dort bekommst du die lizenz


----------



## karpfen2000 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

hi soweit ich weiß verkauft der camping platz in riba roja  die linzenz. Wir sind immer in ´Miami platya und dort gibt es einen angelladen wo wir unsere lizenzen kaufen naja ist 50km weg vom ebro am meer.

mfg karpfen2000


----------



## xTobsterx (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Hallo, 

vielen Dank erstmal für die Infos. Werden es am Campingplatz mal versuchen. Aber zur Sicherheit, hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Adresse von dem Angeladen in Riomar? 
Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## jottweebee (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Berichte mal, wo du letztendlich die Lizenz bekommen hast. ?y cuánto cuesta?

Ein Stückchen weiter südlich beginnt das Gebiet von Valencia. Hier benötigst du keine Erlaubnis für das Meeresangeln mit zwei Ruten.


----------



## karpfen2000 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

ich denk nicht das er am meer angeln will.|kopfkrat

aber egal ja am campingplatz müsstest du die lizenz bekommen also wir waren bis jetzt 7 mal am ebro und uns hat nur 1 mal jemand kontroliert die nemen das dort nicht so streng mit denn kontrollen. Also wie gesagt wir haben die lizenz von Miami Playa gekauft dort gibts ein Angelladen auf der rechten seite. Ist halt 50km weg aber bevor du keine hast hol sie dir lieber aber der campingplatz müsste eine haben du brauchst ja für riba roja noch eine extra karte zum fischen nicht vergesen.#6

mfg karpfen2000


----------



## wallerangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

In Riumar bekommt man die Lizenz für den Ebro . Ohne Karte Angeln , was ist das denn für ein Vorschlag ? Wenn du erwischt werden solltest ohne Karte kannst du deine Angelsachen schön zusammen Packen und den Netten Herren mitgeben . 

Aber wehe hier Fischt einer ohne Karte den wollt ihr am liebsten für 10 Jahre einsperren und im Ausland ist es ok ohne Karte #d


----------



## karpfen2000 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

hast du schlecht getreumt ich hab nichts geschrieben von ohne karte angeln ich hab nur gesagt das sie nicht so oft kontrolliren natürlich solte er´siche eine karte holen


----------



## xTobsterx (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Also, nochmals vielen Dank für die Infos. Werd natürlich mit Lizenz fischen. Die Fahrt beginnt heute gegen 17Uhr|wavey:. Werd dann mal berichten wies abgelaufen ist.
Also bis dann


----------



## karpfen2000 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Na dann viel glück und Petri heil .


----------



## kingralphder1 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

ja , bitte ein bericht über den urlaub . Ich habe auch vor dieses Jahr an den ebro zu fahren . Im sommer für zwei wochen , eine zum angeln und eine zum entspannen


----------



## Silver-SVR (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> ............ an den ebro zu fahren . Im sommer für zwei wochen , eine zum angeln und eine zum entspannen


 

Da bin ich aber gespannt,... wie die "Entspannungs-Woche" am Ebro aussieht.


----------



## kingralphder1 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Naja für mich wird es so sein das ich nur noch mit einer rute fische und meine kleine in der sonne liegt und gar nichts weiter macht  Nein wir wollen in der 2 woche dann ans meer fahren und uns wirklich mal erholen von dem ganzen alltagsstress .


----------



## Silver-SVR (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> Naja für mich wird es so sein das ich nur noch mit einer rute fische und meine kleine in der sonne liegt und gar nichts weiter macht  Nein wir wollen in der 2 woche dann ans meer fahren und uns wirklich mal erholen von dem ganzen alltagsstress .


 
OK. Das klingt wirklich nach Erholung......in der 2-ten Woche. Wenn Du wieder da bist, schreibe einen kurzen Bericht was von den Ebro Trip geworden ist.

Viele Grüße,

Silver


----------



## kingralphder1 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Ich werde das im sommer auf jeden fall machen .

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Te ?
Ist er wieder zurück oder war er nicht in Spanien ? Habe auf einen kleinen bericht gehofft .


----------



## xTobsterx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Hallo zusammen,

also hier ein kurzer Bericht. Wir waren beim Welscamp von Andre's Angelreisen in der nähe von Riba Roja. Gefischt wurde am anliegenden Stausee. Hatten 6 Tage Zeit zum Fischen. Unterkunft und Personal beim Welscamp war super. Das Wetter war im Vergleich zu Deutschland ein Traum. Meistens Sonne und bis zu 15°C. Leider war teilweise etwas stärkerer Wind. Die Angellizenzen erhielten wir direkt am Camp, was den Aufwand für uns sehr verringerte. Die Guides vor Ort meinten, dass wir vom verankerten Boot aus mit Posen und auf Grund fischen sollten. Gesagt, getan. Köder waren Lauben, die wir vom Camp bekamen. Am ersten Tag hatten wir nicht mehr besonders viel Zeit zu fischen. Wir sahen uns alles mal an und hatten sogar noch einen Biss. Am zweiten Tag fingen wir dann zuerst mal einen Waller mit 1,60m mit einer sehr weichen Rute war das ein riesen Spass. Die nächsten Tage fischten wir immer mit Köderfischen und fingen bis zum vor letzten Tag etwa 9 Zander in den Größen 50-80cm. Außerdem fingen wir noch zwei weitere Waller. Einen mit 1,20m und einen mit etwa 1,00m. Am vorletzten Tag kamen neue Zanderangler an. Sie fischten an diesem Tag nur ein paar Stunden und fingen zu zweit 15 Zander. Das gab uns natürlich zu denken. Also fragten wir etwas genauer nach. Wir haben dann von Ihnen ein paar sehr schwere Bleiköpfe und Gummifische bekommen. Diese waren nötig da der Wind das Fischen nicht einfach machte. Am letzten Tag fischten wir also auch mit Spinnangel und Gummifischen. Resulatat: Am letzten Tag fingen wir zu zweit 12 Zander bis 80cm. Das Zandervorkommen in dem Stausee ist wirklich unglaublich. Wenn wir schon eher mit Gummis gefischt hätten, dann hätten wir wahrscheinlich auch noch weit mehr gefangen.
Doch nicht nur das Fischen war super, auch die landschaft drum herum ist schon eine Reise wert.
Wir haben wie gesagt immer vom Boot aus gefischt. Ohne Boot hat man zumindest auf Zander nur sehr geringe Chancen was zu erwischen. 
Am Abend sind wir immer an der Steganlage des Camps gesessen und haben von dort aus mit Schwimmerangeln auch noch ein paar erwischt.
Alles in Allem kann ich euch eine Reise zum Ebrostausee nur empfehlen.


----------



## kingralphder1 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Na super , dann hat es sich ja gelohnt . Was hat denn di woche pro person gekostet ? Habt ihr gar nicht auf Karpfen geangelt ? Haben da nen paar angler vielleicht auf karpfen gefischt ?


----------



## xTobsterx (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Auf Karpfen haben wir nicht gefischt. Zander war unser Zielfisch. Die ganzen Waller haben wir alle beim Zanderfischen erwischt.
Kosten: Angellizenz ca. 40€, ist aber ein ganzes Jahr gültig. Unterkunft war ein Wohnwagen, mehr brauchten wir nicht. Pro Person kostete der 210€ pro Woche Endreigung von 20€ pro Person kommt noch dazu. Boot kostete mit Reinung und Echolt 315€.
Auf der Seite von Andrees Angelreisen stehen mehr Informitionen dazu und auch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Bassattack (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Hallo xTobsterx ,erstmal Petri Heill zu dein erfolgreichen angeltripp#6jetzt muss ich dich mal was fragen bezüglich der Angelkarte und den Preis was sie dir gekostet hat ,warum 40€?? mir kostet die 15€ ich hol die direkt beim (Departament de agricultura,ramaderia y Pesca)DARP aragon.|kopfkrat 15€ pro Jahr ,fals eventuell vom Boot aus geangelt wird +5€ ,hoffe du kannst mir da mal weiterhelfen
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## xTobsterx (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Hallo Bassattack,

Den Preis von 40€ finde ich auch etwas hoch. Wir haben nur im Staussee gefischt. 
Bei den 40€ ist laut Reiseanbieter dabei:
 1.Angellizenz Catalunya

          Berechtigt           zur Fischerei im  Meer, in Catalonien und dem aragonesischen          Stauseeteil 
        Gültigkeit: 1 Jahr ab Ausstellungsdatum 
          (wie zum Beispiel der Jahresfischereischein in Deutschland!) 



         2. Wochenlizenz Stausee Riba-Roja

        Berechtigt         zur Fischerei im Stausee Riba-Roja in den Bereichen der ansässigen Angelsportvereine Mequinenza, Fayon und Riba-Roja
        Gültigkeit: 1 Woche 
        (wie zum Beispiel eine Wochenkarte am Vereinsgewässer!) 



         3. Bootsbenutzerlizenz

Berechtigt das Angelboot dazu, dass auf dem Stausee Riba-Roja von ihm aus geangelt werden darf. Diese Lizenz bezieht sich auf das Boot, nicht auf die darin befindlichen Angler!
        Gültigkeit: 1 Jahr ab Ausstellungsdatum 
        (keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten vorhanden!)        

Ob es auch billiger gegangen wäre, bzw. ich eine der oben beschr. Lizenzen nicht benötigt hätte weiß ich nicht. wir haben uns da auf den Reiseanbieter verlassen.


----------



## Bassattack (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Hallo xTobsterx #6danke für deine schnelle antwort ,aber ich glaube die Reiseanbieter hat einige ganz schön übers ohr gezogen ,zumal es nur eine Angelkarte gibt für Ribarroja,Mequinenza ,Fayón,u.s.w man brauch keine vereinsberechtigung erwerben ist kompleter schwachsin ,diese angelkarte für den bereich Cataluña und Aragón kostet im Jahr 15€ mit bootserlaubnis 5€ drauf ,und wenn mann am, Meer angeln möchte kann man sich die für 3-8 Tage umschreiben lassen beim (Departament de agricultura ,ramaderia y Pesca)man zahlt dan legendlich 3€umschreibgebühr ,maximal 20€-25€ kostet die Jahres Karte mit berechtigung ,ales drüber ist Pure abzocke ,da kannst du mir glauben ich bin Spanier und bin im Jahr 2 -3 mal in Spanien am Angeln vom Delta bis nach Zarragossa (Caspe)irgendwie schade das die leute so über den Tisch gezogen werden .

2005 haben einige angler noch mehr als 40€ bezahlt ,weill man sagte man breuchte jetzt sogar eine angelversicherung ,das kompleter schwachsinn wahr und ,das Departament (D.A.R.P.) sich dazu auch geusert hat das es nie gesetzlich festgelegt wahr und somit von einigen angelguides erfunden wahr rein um Geld zu machen ,wie gesagt man kann sich semtliche Papiere auch auf jeder gemeinde austellen lassen ohne Probleme einfach ausweiss mitnehmen und in der gemeine zu der sachbearbeiterin des (Forestals y Naturaleza) Försteramt bekommt man in 6min  seine angellizens und das alles nicht mal um die Helfte des Preises.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen ,wie gesagt ich versteh dich ganz gut im Ausland verlast man sich gerne auf die Reeiseanbieter

Wie gesagt ich bin im moment eine web am erstellen (Angeln in ganz Spanien )desweiteren findet man drinen wie teuer die angelinzens wird was man benötigt u.s.w. Und das beste man kann sie dann über meine Web direkt vom departament de agricultura,r.p bestellen schon eine woche bevor man nach spanien fahrt ,|uhoh:aber wie gesagt ist schon seit 3 monaten in bearbeitung und noch nicht fürs Netz freigegeben

#6Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## jottweebee (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Es gibt überall Abzocke.
Aber wenn ich jemanden beauftrage, mir die Angellizenz zu besorgen, spare ich viel Zeit, die ich zum Angeln nutzen kann. Überhaupt, wenn ich nur eine Woche Zeit habe.
So ähnlich ist es ja auch bei der Kfz-Zulassung. Wenn ich es selbst mache, ist es günstiger.
Der Preis dafür muss aber angemessen sein.
Trotzdem sollte man daraufhinweisen, dass in einigen Camps überzogene Preise verlangt werden und auch Namen nennen.


----------



## Bassattack (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Hallo jottweebee  da bin ich deiner meinung das man viel zeit spart,aber wie gesagt 40€ und 15 oder 20€ ist für mich ein grosser unterschied ,man muss sich ja mal vorstellen wenn jetz 30 Angler die woche bestimmte Reisebetreiber besuchen und eventuell 40 pro person für die Angelizense weggeht ,"obwohl die nur 20-max25 kostet und somit alle rechte besitzt den ganzen Ebro zu befischen ,dann muss man sich mal zamrechnen was die im endefeckt verdienen für nix 

Wie gesagt man kann die Angelizens auch kaufen direkt bei der web von (Departament de Agricultura,ramaderia y Pesca ,schon 1 monat vor der Abreisse und es sich nach Deutschland schicken lassen )alles sehr einfach, Bestellen Adreese angeben und 4,50 draufbezahlen und Fertig ,man Zahlt dan für die angelizense im Grundegenommen nicht mal 25€ Und wenn man noch die Email-Adresse angibt kann man  jedes Jahr sie ,falls ein Urlaub nach Spanien in ausicht ist ,sie sofort neu beantragen und wird dann wieder nach Deutschland geschickt ,Aber naja wer das nicht will deer kann sie dann in Spanien bei den Angelbetreuern Kaufen|supergri wenn man überlegt für 40€ Euro bekomme ich 2 Jahres Lizensen ,Plus (Pantano Externo)Lizense um in den Besten stauseen in Spanien zu Angeln mit dabei.
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## jottweebee (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

man kann die Angelizens auch kaufen direkt bei der web von (Departament de Agricultura,ramaderia y Pesca ,schon 1 monat vor der Abreisse und es sich nach Deutschland schicken lassen )alles sehr einfach, Bestellen Adreese angeben und 4,50 draufbezahlen und Fertig ,man Zahlt dan für die angelizense im Grundegenommen nicht mal 25€

Wie ist die genaue Web-Adresse für den obigen Hinweis? (Link eingeben!)

Ohne Anglerboard hätten wir diese Infos nicht. Darum noch mehr Mitteilungen von Anglern für Angler hier im Net.


----------



## Bassattack (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Ganz einfach hir ist die webseite :http://www20.gencat.cat/portal/site/DAR einfach oben einfügen Links auf der hoome seite steht Pesca /Agricultura ,einmal klicken dann kommt man auf einer neuen seite die beschreibt die regeln wo zu beachten sind und unten steht (Pesca recreativa ) einfach klicken und auf der seite arbeitet ein Virtueles Büro mann kann spielend einfach jede angelizens in Spanien erwerben für alle gewässer soweit man eine andere benötigt ,Man kann entweder über Pay Pal zahlen oder mit einer E-mail sich Bankdaten zusenden lassen um eine reibungslose überweisung zu organisieren,wie gesagt versenden auch per Fax sofort ein Virtueles schrieftstück wo man direkt angeln mit kann ohne probleme ,man kann dann auch auf jeder gemeinde mit dieser Provisorische Lizense gehen und bekommt umgehend Die Lizenskarte wenn mann es umbedingt will ,wie gesagt ist im grundegenommen nicht nötig da,das Schrieftstück semtliche Daten beinhaltet zur direkten überprüfung der Guardia Civil,oder Forestals oder (orga.D.A.R.P.)und dementsprechen der zahlung Gültig ist 15€ Jahres Lizens mit Boot erlaubnis 5€ drauf ,wie gesagt es gibt im Ebro kein Vereinsgewässer mit der Karte Darf man in Allen gewässern in Catalunien und Aragón mit angeln inclusive Stauseen ,es gibt aber auch einige Stauseen Die von Bassclubs gepachtet sind und somit fehlt eine extra tagespauschale von 3€ an ,aber diese stauseen Liegen in Llerida/Lleida oder Barcelona oder Valencia .
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Ikonengolf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

@ xTobsterx ,

fahre im September zum ersten mal an den EBRO zum Wallerfischen !  :g
Würd` aber auch suuuper gern` ein paar Stachelritter fangen ! 
Hast Du noch ein paar Tip`s für mich ?
Daaanke ...   #6

Ciao
         und
                Petri


----------



## sämi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Ich brauche ganz dringend eine Angellizenz für Aragon! Kann mir jemand sagen, wo und wie ich diese schon vor meinem Urlaub herbekomme?
Ganz liebe Grüße und danke im Voraus!
#6


----------



## herrm (31. März 2011)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Da liegt ihr aber falsch,
für den Stausee Riba Roya ,brauchst du die Jahreslizens Aragon und
eine Wochenlizens , da dieser Stausee unter den Vereinen aufgeteilt ist .
Für den Abschnitt Zweifingerbucht bis Zementwerk , brauchst du sogar 
nochmal eine und zwar die Catalanische , dort gelten auuch andere Bestimmungen , Köderfisch Verbot , egal tot o. lebendig. Nur Kunstköder.


Für den oberen Stausee Empalse Mequinenza reicht die Jahreslizens
von Aragon.


----------



## Flingernborusse (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

Ich möchte dieses Jahr im Juli/August am Fluvia bzw. Meer fischen. Wielange würde es denn dauern in Sant Perre Pesacador eine Lizenz zu beantragen?

Und hat evtl jemand Tipps welche Fische bzw. Köderdarbietung ich 
a) im Fluvia
b) im Meer favorisieren sollte?

Danke für alle Antworten...


----------



## Jonas1004 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*

ICh habe eine frage da ich nächsten sommer auch da ín die richtung fahre wolte ich wissen wie es mit angelscheinen für Jugendlichen aussieht


----------



## koisiggi (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Woher bekomme ich eine Angellizenz für Spanien (Ebro, Riba Roja)*



Silver-SVR schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber gespannt,... wie die "Entspannungs-Woche" am Ebro aussieht.


 |bla: Ja ich wohne in Spanien aber muß mich auch erst schlau machen!#c


----------

